# Import issue Android tablet (Nexus 9)



## Henk Geertsen

I'm having an issue with getting photos from my camera to my (android) tablet for use with LR CC (without having wifi at my disposal). Currently I'm using an OTG USB cable with a USB card reader and that kinda works.....

LR CC itself doesn't want to see this card reader/USB source, however the file explorer I have on my tablet does see it, so I copy photos from my CF card to my tablet. So far I found out the photos need to be in the DCIM folder, otherwise LR doesn't pick them up.

Now the biggest issue I see so far...
The first time I do this (first batch of images) is going Ok. However, when I add more photos at a later stage (in the same way), LR refuses to see them in the (same) DCIM folder. With the file explorer app I can verify they are actually there, but LR refuses to see them when I want to import them. It only sees the files from the first import. I found out that I need to restart the tablet, and THEN LR sees the additional files and I can import them.

I Would love to have a work around for that, because apart from that this workflow seems fine for me. I would like to use this workflow when shooting at indoor volleyball matches, where the teams usually like a couple of images right after the game for social media etcetera.


Mobile Operating System: Android
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC for Android app


----------



## RikkFlohr

Henk, working from memory here, but I believe a CF card reader has to have power and that is why it is recommended to connect your camera to the OTG cable rather than just a card reader. The camera's battery supplies the needed power. Have you tried connecting to the camera directly?


----------



## Henk Geertsen

Hi Rikk, 

Thanks for your answer. The copying of images to tablet action itself is going fine. The files are on tablet without a doubt. I can easily check this with a file explorer app. I just need to reboot the tablet every time I add images to be able to see them in LR. Only LR doesn't seem to understand the files are added. All other apps see this right away. I don't feel there is anything wrong with the card reader part. The copy worked.


----------



## Henk Geertsen

Haven't installed the update yet, but it seems Adobe might have done something about my issue.....
Adobe Announces Update to Lightroom Mobile on Android


----------



## Henk Geertsen

I have installed the update yesterday and tested it. I'm happy to say that they have solved my issue with the update.


----------

